# Snow Thrower ,Replacing carb bowl gasket



## norby619 (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi,
I would like to know if I have to take off the Carb to replace the bowl gasket. It would be a lot easier to do then taking off the carb. Or will the float fall out if I don't take off the carb.

CCR 3650 Toro GTS Snow Thrower
Model 35817
Serial 250028965


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I do it all the time.....


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

you can do it, as Cranman said. The float should not fall off, it is held on with a pin. Occasionally the pin is partially out, and the float could come off if you jostled it. Just carefully remove the bowl and all should be good. Note the rotation of the bowl on the carb before you remove it (maybe mark it with a pen), there is a specific way to install the bowl. Ask if you have any concerns.


----------



## norby619 (Nov 23, 2019)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Stand the snowblower on the front housing, it's easier to do.


----------

